# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  نصب آفلاین پکیج ها و ماژول های پایتون

## wp-irani

سلام،
بنده میخوام نرم افزار پایتون و یکسری از پکیج های اون رو در سیستمی نصب کنم که اصلا به اینترنت دسترسی نداره.
نرم افزار پایتون رو موفق شدم نصب کنم، اما توی نصب پکیج های مورد نیازم گیر کردم، و هرچی پکیج ها رو بصورت دستی دانلود میکنم و به اون سیستم انتقال میدم و نصب میکنم کدهایی که نوشتم اجرا نمیشن..

چه راه حلی هست که بنده بتونم اینکار رو انجام بدم و پکیج ها رو نصب کنم؟
ممنون از دوستان

----------


## shahab12

سلام 
من با این روش چند بار فریم ورک جنگو رو نصب کردم
ابتدا فریم ورک جنگو رو از سایتش دانلود کردم که یادمه پسوند whl داشت 
خط فرمان رو در کنار مکانی که فایل قرار داره باز می کردم و دستور
pip install name_of_package 
رو اجرا می کردم.
برای اطمینان بیشتر می تونین فایل مربوطه رو در فولدر scrips قرار بدین و خط فرمان رو هم همونجا باز کنین.
اگه دستور pip install name_of_package   خطای fatal error میداد دستور زیر رو امتحان کنین:
python -m pip install name_of_package

یادتون باشه اسم پکیج رو کامل و همراه با پسوند بنویسین
موفق باشید

----------


## pc_programmer

تا جای که من می دونم دو روش هست یکی همونطور که دوستمون اشاره کردن فایل whl  پکیج رو پیدا کنید و دانلود کنید بعد تو دایرکتوری که فایل whl است cmd رو اجرا کنید و بزنید pip install package_name.whl و ماژول نصب میشه سایت خوبی که پر از فایل whl است این سایته http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/

روش دوم اینه که پکیج رو دانلود کنید بعد باید به پوشه site-packages مراجعه کنید و فایل دانلود شده رو اونجا paste  کنید site-packages  در جای که پایتون رو نصب کردید پوشه ای بنام Lib هست که  site-packages  اونجاست.

----------

